# kleines Game, IceBlox als Pauliblox...



## puff-daddy (6. Feb 2004)

Tach   !

Unsereins ist gerade dabei für den Besten Verein der Welt ( :wink: ), für unseren
geliebten Fc Sankt Pauli ein kleines Fanzine auf zu bauen. Nun wollte ich da auch
ein kleines Javagame mit einbauen, hab davon leider nicht wirklich ahnung, hab 
aber das bekannte Spiel Iceblox (hoff Ihr kennt das) gefunden und gesehen das 
dort ein Gifpic verwendet wird.  ???:L  

Nun hat unsereins Iceblox in einen Ordner gepackt und im Originalformat online
gestellt, funktionierte leider nicht, ich sah nur ein schwarzes Bild, das Spiel selbst
lief aber.

Dann hab ich nochmal offline nachgeschaut, auf dem Rechner lief das Programm
auch, das Bild war zu sehen, nur im Netz nicht.

Daraufhin hab ich das Bild mal mit Paint Shop Pro geöffnet und es ein bischen
bearbeitet. Offline hab ich es nochmal ausprobiert, es lief auch. Anschliessend wieder
mit Ftp aufgespielt, selbe entäuschung wie vorhin, ich komm nicht weiter, ich seh 
online nur ein schwarzes Bild   


Kann ich Euch eventuell vieleicht mal eben übereden, animieren da rein zu schauen ?
Vielicht habt Ihr ja eine Idee, hier wäre euch ein kl. Paulifan & Kochlehrling ewig
dankbar ...

http://zehn-nach-sieben.cookhome.de/seite4.htm
http://zehn-nach-sieben.cookhome.de/javagames/pauliblox.htm

Freundlichste Grüsse,


----------



## Tobias (6. Feb 2004)

Hier haben wir die Exceptions..


```
java.lang.VerifyError: (class: iceblox, method: keyDown signature: (Ljava/awt/Event;I)Z) Unsorted lookup switch

	at java.lang.Class.getDeclaredConstructors0(Native Method)

	at java.lang.Class.privateGetDeclaredConstructors(Unknown Source)

	at java.lang.Class.getConstructor0(Unknown Source)

	at java.lang.Class.newInstance0(Unknown Source)

	at java.lang.Class.newInstance(Unknown Source)

	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.createApplet(Unknown Source)

	at sun.plugin.AppletViewer.createApplet(Unknown Source)

	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.runLoader(Unknown Source)

	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.run(Unknown Source)

	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
```

Sieht so aus, als findet er deinen Code nicht - ist das Applet richtig eingebunden?

mpG
Tobias


----------



## puff-daddy (6. Feb 2004)

:shock:  ... hab das alles in einen Ordner gelegt ... nicht richtig  ???:L  ?


----------

